# Weed Eater Help



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a lot of times, you will get a buildup in the mufflers that restrict flow and will act just like that. Try removing the muffler and running it (not long though, not good on things). If it improves, take a propane torch to the mufflers to burn out the oil and junk.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

nap said:


> a lot of times, you will get a buildup in the mufflers that restrict flow and will act just like that. Try removing the muffler and running it (not long though, not good on things). If it improves, take a propane torch to the mufflers to burn out the oil and junk.


Good advice.

Are you running the proper ratios in each machine?


----------



## Ricktheman (May 31, 2009)

I believe so.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Low speed mixture adjusted correctly? Sounds like too lean. If they idle OK but cough when you snap the throttle, open the mixture about 1/8 turn at a time. It's right when the engine accelerates smoothly.

With the throttle wide open, find the smoothest mixture, then back it out just a little until it just starts to growl. Not the proper terminology, but that's what it will sound like when it's right.

And I presume new sparkys?


----------



## Ricktheman (May 31, 2009)

I have messed with the mixture valves, cant seem to get a good response. Of course the needles have those red and yellow caps on them that limit how much you turn them. Yes I have put in new plugs.
Thanx


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

did you do the muffler thing?


----------



## Ricktheman (May 31, 2009)

Yes, didnt seem to help, at least on the Echo weedeater. Havent tried it on the Ryobi yet.


----------



## Suzuki91vx800 (Jun 18, 2009)

I take the restrictor caps off of mine, my craftsman chainsaw and both of my poulan weed eaters ran like  out of the box. 
the way I adjust these little engines is to get'em goin wind them right out turn mixture screw till it screams then back the other way till it just starts to stumble a little then set the screw in between these 2 points.
I set the low screw untill I get nice acceleration. works for me


----------



## Ricktheman (May 31, 2009)

*Restrictor Caps*

Dear Sir, thanks for the suggestion. I will definitely try that.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

not sure on the model, but along same lines Nap suggested, I had one where the spark arrestor on the muffler was clogged, it would bog down when you goosed it, someone told me to throw away the screen, I did it ran fine.


----------

